# built my site myself - how to edit meta tags in Yahoo sitebuilder?



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

hey guys,
i built my site using yahoo site solutions. granted that is not the best way to go but i found it the easiest. how can i go about adding meta-tags to my site to get people there. 

i realize my site isnt really ready for a lot of traffic but i still wanna know how to get it, haha.

slimm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: built my site myself*



snmindustries said:


> hey guys,
> i built my site using yahoo site solutions. granted that is not the best way to go but i found it the easiest. how can i go about adding meta-tags to my site to get people there.
> 
> i realize my site isnt really ready for a lot of traffic but i still wanna know how to get it, haha.
> ...


meta tags won't help your site traffic that much, but to add them, I would check with the Yahoo site builder help files to see if they have an option to add meta tags to a webpage.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

*Re: built my site myself*

well i realize that, i guess i worded my post wrong. anyway, i tried that help option and they dont seem to have one that i can find. oh well, i plan to have my site redone anyway.

slimm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: built my site myself*



snmindustries said:


> well i realize that, i guess i worded my post wrong. anyway, i tried that help option and they dont seem to have one that i can find. oh well, i plan to have my site redone anyway.
> 
> slimm


I apologize if I misunderstood...just trying to offer help  What did you mean to say?



> i tried that help option and they dont seem to have one that i can find.


I just went to the yahoo small business website and did a search for meta:
Yahoo! Help


Then found this page that seems to have some info on how to add meta tags: Yahoo! Small Business


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

*Re: built my site myself*

thank you, ill check that out. earlier i couldnt find any help on the program i am using, but maybe there is something there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: built my site myself*



snmindustries said:


> thank you, ill check that out. earlier i couldnt find any help on the program i am using, but maybe there is something there.


Which exact program are you using? Maybe I sent you to the wrong link.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

*Re: built my site myself*

it yahoo site solutions, not site builder. its the web based program so there is no uploading and all that. seemed easier to me. anyway, any help would be appreciated, though not necessary as i plan to chagne the site in the near future anyway.

slimm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: built my site myself*



snmindustries said:


> it yahoo site solutions, not site builder. its the web based program so there is no uploading and all that. seemed easier to me. anyway,
> 
> slimm


Here's the link for instructions on how to add meta tags in sitebuilder.

They were linked to in the yahoo page I linked to above.



> *How can I add meta tags to my site?*
> 
> 
> To add meta tags to your web pages, you'll need to use PageBuilder, SiteBuilder, or your own third-party software to build your site. *To add meta tags to a PageBuilder page, choose "Page Properties" from the Format menu and enter a title and keywords. In SiteBuilder, you'll find the same tool in the Edit menu.* Your third-party software may also offer a shortcut for adding meta tags to your pages; please consult the manufacturer's instructions.



Even if you end up changing your site, hopefully this information will be helpful to someone else in the future who might need to know where to find the META tag tools 



> any help would be appreciated, though not necessary as i plan to chagne the site in the near future anyway.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

okay soudns good, thanks rodney, again.. it appears that you have to use one of the other yahoo programs to add meta-tags, i.e. site builder or page builder. you are right though, this info will come in handy for others im sure.

slimm


----------

